# Slippy's Coop & Run Design and Build!



## Slippy

I cleared an area about 600-700 Square Feet between the House and the Barn in ground that doesn't flood or hold water. Our ground soil is RAH...Rocky As Hell but a good post hole digger and auger on my old tractor did the job!

The Coop dimensions are 8'X6'X6.5" and the Attached Run will be about the same. As I mentioned, I have about 600 more square foot that I can fence and build an extended safe from predators Run. I made sure to dig underground and attach Hardware Cloth then I added a layer of heavy fencing around the Coop structure on the ground. The Run has a layer of Hardware Cloth and I added Crush and Run Gravel on top of everything.

All windows and ventilation ports are also covered in Hardware Cloth. I'm still trying to figure out the interior of the Coop (Nesting Boxes, Roosting Areas, etc.) I also have some experience in Rainwater Catchment and will provide water to the Coop with a simple system. 
Hope y'all enjoy and welcome any advice!




























































I still have some work to do on the Run as well as the interior of the Coop. Half of the interior will be raised for nesting boxes and of course I'll have a series of Roosting Beams and an easy to clean poop deck. Our garden is pretty extensive so I may add another Compost Bin to help with the Chicken Manure composting.


----------



## robin416

I love the color scheme. But I'm confused, is the bottom area that is wired open all of the time? Does that mean you don't have the kind of weather that the birds don't need to be protected from it? 

All snark aside because I hate to do this. Your coop is 24 square feet at the moment. If half of it is taken up with other stuff that means it's only 12 square feet. That means there's only enough space for 3 birds absolute max. You could do exterior nests like Tom did. That will open up floor space. 

And from past experience unless you live somewhere it doesn't rain, you're going to need a gutter on the downside slope of the roof. It's going to drop straight down and get the inside of the coop wet. Sopping wet. Even if it isn't open back there full time. 

My old Guinea coop flooded all of the time because of where the rain dropped off the roof and that side was solid. My hubs built a simple gutter out of 1x4s that allowed the rain to be drained away from the coop. 

I'm truly sorry but I wouldn't be doing the birds any favors by not telling you these things now. Birds that have to be up in too tight conditions can get stressed, the worst is when they turn on each other. Whenever we have someone ask why feather pulling is happening almost every time it's because the birds are in too tight conditions.


----------



## robin416

BTW, love the supervisor in the pic.


----------



## Slippy

robin416 said:


> I love the color scheme. But I'm confused, is the bottom area that is wired open all of the time? Does that mean you don't have the kind of weather that the birds don't need to be protected from it?
> 
> All snark aside because I hate to do this. Your coop is 24 square feet at the moment. If half of it is taken up with other stuff that means it's only 12 square feet. That means there's only enough space for 3 birds absolute max. You could do exterior nests like Tom did. That will open up floor space.
> 
> And from past experience unless you live somewhere it doesn't rain, you're going to need a gutter on the downside slope of the roof. It's going to drop straight down and get the inside of the coop wet. Sopping wet. Even if it isn't open back there full time.
> 
> My old Guinea coop flooded all of the time because of where the rain dropped off the roof and that side was solid. My hubs built a simple gutter out of 1x4s that allowed the rain to be drained away from the coop.
> 
> I'm truly sorry but I wouldn't be doing the birds any favors by not telling you these things now. Birds that have to be up in too tight conditions can get stressed, the worst is when they turn on each other. Whenever we have someone ask why feather pulling is happening almost every time it's because the birds are in too tight conditions.


Sweet Robin! You are such a ray of sunshine! Allow me to help you with your concerns so that I can get your approval and move on. I so dearly want my birds to be happy, healthy and safe;

First off we live in the Heart of Dixie. The weather is pretty dang nice most of the year except for August and September when its HAH...Hot As Hell! The lower portion of the coop is for ventilation and will allow the birds to do their thing under the "raised cottage" so to speak! Chickens and Raised Cottages in the South have been co-existing for years!

Second thing...and Honest question...where did you learn MATH? How do you come up with 24 Square Feet? 8 FEET Times (X) 6 Feet is 48 Square Feet of Coop space and when you figure out the Cubed number it becomes much greater. Also the Run is 48 Square Feet wtih the option to add 600 more Square feet of fenced and protected area. And as I told you in my introduction, we are planning on 4, maybe 5 birds max. Easily enough space to accommodate 4 or 5 hens. (So says Auburn University Poultry Science department.)

Next, the gutters! As I mentioned not only in my post here but also in another, I have experience in Rain Catchment Systems and will create one to not only provide clean rainwater for my chickens but also any over flow will be diverted to my fairly extensive garden. Any excess rainwater then gets absorbed into my Rocky As Hell soil as it has since the beginning of time!

Unlike your 1x4 gutter system for your guinea coop (my condolensces) my rain catchment system will be made with aluminum and PVC.

So, have I adequately answered your concerns? And if so, am I now approved to continue my build and my plans to add 4 maybe 5 birds? I not only WANT your blessing, I NEED your blessing!

Thanks!


----------



## Slippy

robin416 said:


> BTW, love the supervisor in the pic.


Thank you ma'am! She is the best Cattle Dog ever!


----------



## robin416

I absolutely should not try doing math in my head. Hubs ribbed me about it all of the time. I apologize. But if you're going to be tempted to add more maybe you should do those external nest boxes anyway. Chicken math is not a joke. It gets everyone. 

You didn't say the catchment system would be tied to the coop roof so of course I didn't realize that's what your plan was. 

Dude, I live south of the Mason Dixon. SE AL these days to be precise. I know about the heat. I also know about the torrential rains and hurricanes. I've learned the hard way what my deficiencies are when it comes to those weather events. 

Ah but my gutter system worked extremely well. Due to its width and depth it never clogged with leaves or other stuff that came off the roof. But it also did not have a downspout, it just stuck out away from the building so the rain shot out a couple of feet away.


----------



## robin416

Are you in the hills somewhere? I don't think I've seen that many big rocks anywhere like that except out West and a bit in the N. GA mountains.


----------



## Slippy

robin416 said:


> I absolutely should not try doing math in my head. Hubs ribbed me about it all of the time. I apologize. But if you're going to be tempted to add more maybe you should do those external nest boxes anyway. Chicken math is not a joke. It gets everyone.
> 
> You didn't say the catchment system would be tied to the coop roof so of course I didn't realize that's what your plan was.
> 
> Dude, I live south of the Mason Dixon. SE AL these days to be precise. I know about the heat. I also know about the torrential rains and hurricanes. I've learned the hard way what my deficiencies are when it comes to those weather events.
> 
> Ah but my gutter system worked extremely well. Due to its width and depth it never clogged with leaves or other stuff that came off the roof. But it also did not have a downspout, it just stuck out away from the building so the rain shot out a couple of feet away.


The external nesting boxes are a great idea! Thanks Robin. Also we are pretty dang close as I am in East Central Alabama south of Talladega and North of Auburn. Our land is on a nice little ridge which is made up of huge rocks and soil.

So, did I size my Coop and Run correctly for 4 or 5 Hens? Need your feedback!

And, I apologize for my ignorance...but what is this "Chicken Math" that you mentioned a couple of times?


----------



## robin416

LOL Boy are you in for a treat. Tom really got nailed by chicken math. Basically it's how we explain what happens when people go out and get their 3 or 4 chickens. Then they see another breed that is absolute eye candy and just got to have it. Then they see another later and repeat the cycle all over again. That's why we recommend to go bigger when building because chances are there will be more growth there.

Yes, you're right on your numbers. I won't toss out numbers any more unless I have my calculator handy. I swear. Until I do it again later.

Almost moved into your neck of the woods. Even looked at property up that way once. I don't remember why we said no to the property. Heck, I don't even remember what it looked like. We moved from mid south TN to get away from the constant tornado threats. Hubs wanted to move down around Huntsville but that area was still too much in the tornado zone for me.

As an after thought on the area, when we drove through the area there was a ton of tornado damage. I think it was further north from you. I'd have to look at a map to see how much further north.

I'm surprised you got that auger more than a couple of inches into the ground seeing all of the rocks piled up.

Where did you get that coop door? I like that door. I wouldn't mind having a couple for my breezeway. I'd even paint them the same color.


----------



## Slippy

robin416 said:


> LOL Boy are you in for a treat. Tom really got nailed by chicken math. Basically it's how we explain what happens when people go out and get their 3 or 4 chickens. Then they see another breed that is absolute eye candy and just got to have it. Then they see another later and repeat the cycle all over again. That's why we recommend to go bigger when building because chances are there will be more growth there.
> 
> Yes, you're right on your numbers. I won't toss out numbers any more unless I have my calculator handy. I swear. Until I do it again later.
> 
> Almost moved into your neck of the woods. Even looked at property up that way once. I don't remember why we said no to the property. Heck, I don't even remember what it looked like. We moved from mid south TN to get away from the constant tornado threats. Hubs wanted to move down around Huntsville but that area was still too much in the tornado zone for me.
> 
> As an after thought on the area, when we drove through the area there was a ton of tornado damage. I think it was further north from you. I'd have to look at a map to see how much further north.
> 
> I'm surprised you got that auger more than a couple of inches into the ground seeing all of the rocks piled up.
> 
> Where did you get that coop door? I like that door. I wouldn't mind having a couple for my breezeway. I'd even paint them the same color.


Mrs Slippy would be happy to hear that someone likes her old door! She found that door somewhere and its been in our barn. I had to work hard on it to get it square. The color is Haint Blue, the same color that you paint porch ceilings in the South!.

The old Stainglass window was also in our basement, we've had it for years and found a good spot for it in the Coop!

Yes, the auger was a PITA! But a good John Deere Tractor with a powerful PTO and I got it done.

So Chicken Math is sorta like Firearm Math! Firearms tend to multiply like rabbits around Slippy Lodge!

Again, very nice to meet you Ms Robin and I appreciate the fact that you understand my sense of humor! Take care and have a nice evening! Its brown whisky time for me!


----------



## robin416

Mrs. Slippy has a good eye. She just knew you would be able to make it function again for its intended purpose. Now it's got pride of place. I hadn't realized there was a stained glass window, it took some pretty close looking. I was focused on the colors that were chosen.

Chicken math is exactly like Firearm math. Good comparison there. 

Same back at you. Enjoy your relaxing evening.


----------



## Sylie

I know the math is right but looking at the picture, it does not look big enough for 10 birds lol, I have been known to have trouble "eyeballing" though


----------



## robin416

I can tell you how to see it but it might take me a couple of minutes. See the red siding that is horizontal? That's an eight foot sheet of siding. See the front with the red siding vertical? That's four feet with two feet on the side for the door.

Which just made me realize that Mrs. Slippy's door wouldn't be wide enough for my breezeway so no sense in making a trip to steal it now. 

Now let's see if Mr. Slippy comes through and tells me I'm full of crap.


----------



## Slippy

Sylie said:


> I know the math is right but looking at the picture, it does not look big enough for 10 birds lol, I have been known to have trouble "eyeballing" though


(Slippy slaps his forehead and groans!!!!)

I will only have 4 to 5 Birds NOT 10 Birds!!!! Sheesh! You crazy chicks keep wanting me to add birds! HELP ME PLEASE!


----------



## Slippy

robin416 said:


> I can tell you how to see it but it might take me a couple of minutes. See the red siding that is horizontal? That's an eight foot sheet of siding. See the front with the red siding vertical? That's four feet with two feet on the side for the door.
> 
> Which just made me realize that Mrs. Slippy's door wouldn't be wide enough for my breezeway so no sense in making a trip to steal it now.
> 
> Now let's see if Mr. Slippy comes through and tells me I'm full of crap.


Ladies Ladies! Please leave the construction up to the menfolk! Certainly y'all got some supper to cook or laundry to do! OOOOOOPS! I done stepped in the manure good didn;t I?

Ok, Mrs Slippy's Haint Blue Door is 30" Wide. The trim next to the door is 6" Trim. The Siding is 1X10 and 1X8 Common Boards with a Batten Strip. Again, the front of the Coop is 8', The depth of the Coop is 6' and the Height of the Coop is 6' 6" inside from bottom plate to top plate! Stud Spacing is 24" OC.

4 to 5 Birds, thats it...NO CHICKEN MATH HERE! Discipline is practiced at The Slippy House!



Seriously, y'all are great fun and I enjoyed the back and forth!
(Good GRACIOUS, I need more brown whisky!)


----------



## TomC

HaHaHa!!! Good luck with the "Chicken Math Discipline", and I'm afraid you may have done more than step in the manure my friend, you've done slipped, fell, and rolled in it.


----------



## Sylie

Slippy said:


> Ladies Ladies! Please leave the construction up to the menfolk! Certainly y'all got some supper to cook or laundry to do! OOOOOOPS! I done stepped in the manure good didn;t I?
> 
> Ok, Mrs Slippy's Haint Blue Door is 30" Wide. The trim next to the door is 6" Trim. The Siding is 1X10 and 1X8 Common Boards with a Batten Strip. Again, the front of the Coop is 8', The depth of the Coop is 6' and the Height of the Coop is 6' 6" inside from bottom plate to top plate! Stud Spacing is 24" OC.
> 
> 4 to 5 Birds, thats it...NO CHICKEN MATH HERE! Discipline is practiced at The Slippy House!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, y'all are great fun and I enjoyed the back and forth!
> (Good GRACIOUS, I need more brown whisky!)


HAHAHAHAHA no chicken math, omg that's so funny! I can't wait to see what happens next year ! *wipes laughter tears from eyes*


----------



## robin416

Well, the door is still safe. It would have to be 36 inches.


----------



## Sarah1up

I second the chicken math. I was only going to get 6. I went home with 20. Had to get two of each because I couldn’t decide on any one breed. Had we any source of water, I would have also come home with ducks. Looking to dig a pond now.... Good luck!


----------



## Slippy

Sarah1up said:


> I second the chicken math. I was only going to get 6. I went home with 20. Had to get two of each because I couldn't decide on any one breed. Had we any source of water, I would have also come home with ducks. Looking to dig a pond now.... Good luck!


Appreciate it @Sarah1up

But I'm here to tell all you chicks, Slippy got DISCIPLINE! My only Kryptonite is Firearm Math when it comes to how many guns will fit in my safes, so I just go out and buy another safe! Then I filler up!

Won't work on me with Chickens, I tell ya...'cause I gots DISCIPLINE!


----------



## robin416

So did Tom until he took his wife and daughter with him. I forget how many he got at first when he went alone, pretty sure it was less than ten. You saw the numbers he has now. 

So, it may not be up to you and how disciplined (cough) you think you are. 

You know, I did eventually allow my chickens out out. The non Silkie ones. But I had my dogs and the Guineas to protect them.


----------



## Sarah1up

Okay, so I’m going to tell you the reasoning behind my chicken math (this is how I went from six to ten all the way up to 20). You’ve said you’ve never had chickens before so this might help you maintain your “discipline”. I did not get all sex linked chickens. I did get some, but mostly sexed pullets. There is a 10% chance of getting a cockerel (and that pretty much means if you get more than 10% roosters then you get your money back for the overage. It’s no guarantee that you won’t possibly get more.) So I had to account for that possibility in my “math” of how many hens to get since I really wouldn’t have access to chicks till next year, depending on how many I got. You can’t order two more chicks from the hatchery. Now, I would have been fine with ten according to math round one. But then it occurred to me that if one of the chicks was a rooster... well I wouldn’t have a hen of that variety at all. I decided to get two of each variety just in case. This still could have left me with ten chickens. Until I get to the feed stores. Where I found a total of ten different varieties of chickens and couldn’t choose between them. (Cue the Broadway performer singing “Chicken Maaaath” with jazz hands and a sparkling jacket for the grand finale as the curtain slowly descends toward the stage.) So, you may consider getting a sex linked chicken, or if you know someone you might be able to get some already laying hens and have no issues with the pitfalls of chicken math. Until you see all the beautiful varieties. Thank goodness for your discipline!


----------



## robin416

Slippy, check out this nesting arrangement: https://www.chickenforum.com/gallery/657/ The 2by should be higher but it's a pretty good idea overall.

What probably happened in the end that most of the girls used just one nest. They're kind of funny like that.


----------



## Slippy

Sarah1up said:


> Okay, so I'm going to tell you the reasoning behind my chicken math (this is how I went from six to ten all the way up to 20). You've said you've never had chickens before so this might help you maintain your "discipline". I did not get all sex linked chickens. I did get some, but mostly sexed pullets. There is a 10% chance of getting a cockerel (and that pretty much means if you get more than 10% roosters then you get your money back for the overage. It's no guarantee that you won't possibly get more.) So I had to account for that possibility in my "math" of how many hens to get since I really wouldn't have access to chicks till next year, depending on how many I got. You can't order two more chicks from the hatchery. Now, I would have been fine with ten according to math round one. But then it occurred to me that if one of the chicks was a rooster... well I wouldn't have a hen of that variety at all. I decided to get two of each variety just in case. This still could have left me with ten chickens. Until I get to the feed stores. Where I found a total of ten different varieties of chickens and couldn't choose between them. (Cue the Broadway performer singing "Chicken Maaaath" with jazz hands and a sparkling jacket for the grand finale as the curtain slowly descends toward the stage.) So, you may consider getting a sex linked chicken, or if you know someone you might be able to get some already laying hens and have no issues with the pitfalls of chicken math. Until you see all the beautiful varieties. Thank goodness for your discipline!


@Sarah1up

Thanks for the intellectual and analytical response but this old man lost you at "Okay, so I'm going to tell you the reasoning behind my chicken math!"...

Just kidding, that makes sense...(Slippy reaches for the bottle of bourbon that has been sitting nearby just for this moment...)

I'm fixin to take a picture or 3 of the progress that I made on the Chicken Run today then settle down for a medium rare NY Strip Steak and some Green Beans!

I also just picked some sugar snap peas from the garden and they look delicious...and I use them for dog treats is you can believe that! Me and my old Cattle Dog had a good day tinkering with the trim on the chicken coop and run!


----------



## Sarah1up

Looking forward to the pictures. We are starting our coop next week and I love the inspiration! Super jealous of the peas. Just getting my garden going and I’m afraid I missed pea season!


----------



## Slippy

Tedious work but got the trim on the Chicken Run painted and finished. Mrs Slippy and I put up the Hardware Cloth last evening and I'm telling you, I'd rather fight 3 drunk monkeys than put up 4' Hardware Cloth!










Sugar Snap Peas are ready for pickin'. Best free dog treats you can find I kid you not!...and dang good sauteed in some bacon grease, salt and pepper!








Looks like we got a tired Red Dog on the porch! She worked hard supervising today. 









Tomorrow, I'll build the Dust Bath area and a few Roosting Beams inside the Run and Coop. What a great day!


----------



## robin416

I have to ask, who chose the colors? Because someone missed their calling for color design. I absolutely love the look of that little building. 

Working with metal of any kind is the worst. I swear it reaches up and grabs at you when you're not looking. 

Ah but the supervisor looks like it was a job well done and now it's time to relax.


----------



## Slippy

robin416 said:


> I have to ask, who chose the colors? Because someone missed their calling for color design. I absolutely love the look of that little building.
> 
> Working with metal of any kind is the worst. I swear it reaches up and grabs at you when you're not looking.
> 
> Ah but the supervisor looks like it was a job well done and now it's time to relax.


Why thank you Sweet Robin! And Yes Ma'am, metal is evil...especially since I'm a lumber man!

Mrs Slippy picked out the Haint Blue paint for the door, she knows its one of my favorite colors! We had the Sherwin Williams Barn Red paint leftover from our barn and the trim color is Sherwin Williams Rice Grain also left over from our house build!










I got bored waiting on paint to dry so I took a piece of metal roofing that I had leftover and drew out the design for the Alabama State Flag. I may hang it on the Coop or the barn.

Mrs Slippy claims I should have been an interior designer/architect but I certainly don't look the part!!!

Now if you will pardon me, its time for some Slippy time (I never mix alcohol and firearms but they do make a nice photo!)...


----------



## robin416

So it was really a collaboration and it works so very well. I keep looking at it wondering how that would look on my house. In case you can't tell, I'm color challenged.

Do not put that on the coop!!! That coop shines all on it's own. Either on the wire or on the barn so it doesn't take away from that look. 

Seeing that pic reminded me I have an item I need to add to my shopping list. No not weaponry, not spirits either. You got it. As much as I hate to give up my old tape it's time to put it to rest. 

I'm already trying to get my screw gun apart to retrieve my favorite bit holder. The clutch choked and won't release it.


----------



## Sylie

HI Slippy 
Did I miss the run dimensions somewhere? It looks to be about the same size as the coop, are you sure that's going to be big enough? You generally want the run at least twice the size of the coop in length, the girls has gots to has their running space! haha


----------



## robin416

Is that a 20V Dewalt I see in the one pic? That's what I'm trying to tear down to get at my bit holder.


----------



## robin416

Sylie said:


> HI Slippy
> Did I miss the run dimensions somewhere? It looks to be about the same size as the coop, are you sure that's going to be big enough? You generally want the run at least twice the size of the coop in length, the girls has gots to has their running space! haha


I think he said the size in an earlier post but I think he's going to let them free range once they know where home is.


----------



## Sylie

oh gotcha, cool, thx for clearing that up


----------



## robin416

I may or may not have cleared it up. The size thing I'm sure of but I can't remember for sure it was Slippy that said he's going to let them free range. There's been so much going on lately that I'm losing track of who said what.


----------



## Sylie

lol it's alright, I'm sure someone will clear it up tomorrow


----------



## robin416

Focus, Robin, focus. Too much going on in too many directions. So, everyone should be giving second thought to whatever I say for a bit.


----------



## Sarah1up

I love the red as well, I was thinking something similar on mine. The blue really pops on the door!


----------



## Slippy

Coop & Run is almost finished.

The main Roosting Indoor Perch









The little corner Roosting area. I'll add one more and a step ladder for easier access.










The Nesting Boxes! Milk Crates that I had in the barn. I still have some trim to add to the front of the boxes, but looking pretty good. 









The exterior (below) is finished except for a few pieces of trim. The ground in front of the Coop & Run is leveled and next week I will start the Outdoor "Semi"-Free Range Run area.










And true to my earlier disciplined statements; 4 Golden Sex Linked Chicks! Chicken Math is not welcome at Slippy Lodge! Only Real Life Disciplined Math!










Cute little things if I do say so myself! PS...That is a large Ammo Can repurposed as a Brooder! So far its working well!

Also, I have a "yard" of pine shavings on order from my local saw mill that I will pick up next week.

Can't wait to get started on the "Semi" Free Range Run!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## TomC

Slippy said:


> And true to my earlier disciplined statements; 4 Golden Sex Linked Chicks! Chicken Math is not welcome at Slippy Lodge! Only Real Life Disciplined Math!


HaHaHa! Give it time... We'll see.

Coop's looking good.


----------



## robin416

I had a sad thought, look at how pretty and clean it is right now. Slowly over time you will be able to tell that chickens occupy the space. 

I will admit that when I sold out everyone said it wouldn't last. That I'd be right back into them in a year's time. I wasn't. I didn't really need to. It's been nine years and I still have one of the birds I kept left. She will be the last.

What I'm getting at, is I won't pick on you that chicken math will rear it's ugly head for you because it may not. Just don't let your wife see what else is out there.


----------



## Slippy

TomC said:


> HaHaHa! Give it time... We'll see.
> 
> Coop's looking good.


Thanks TomC


----------



## Slippy

robin416 said:


> I had a sad thought, look at how pretty and clean it is right now. Slowly over time you will be able to tell that chickens occupy the space.
> 
> I will admit that when I sold out everyone said it wouldn't last. That I'd be right back into them in a year's time. I wasn't. I didn't really need to. It's been nine years and I still have one of the birds I kept left. She will be the last.
> 
> What I'm getting at, is I won't pick on you that chicken math will rear it's ugly head for you because it may not. Just don't let your wife see what else is out there.


Don't be sad Robin416!

I'm looking forward to a nice messy coop with 4-5 hens running around! I'm so blessed that I have 30 acres and in case I want to add more chickens, I can always build another coop and clear some more land!

But for right now, I'm pleased and looking forward to the next step in Chicken Wrangling!


----------



## robin416

I had to go back and look because I thought I remembered some trees nearby. That's the perfect place for the seating so the humans can kick back, enjoy a beverage and watch the show of the feathered ones and still be out of the hot sun.


----------



## Sylie

Hi  it's looking really good. I do have a couple of thoughts if you are open to them. You seem to have very steep angles, the ramp leading to the nest boxes is very steep, they may have problems going up that, it's only slightly angled, otherwise, it appears to be almost straight up and down, and they may end up just jumping down to avoid the awkward downslope there. Also, the roosts are very steep, they will poop on each other all night long and may also have issues getting up to a higher rung. I do love the fact that you made them 2x4's and put them in on the flat side, that's fantastic, perfect


----------



## Slippy

Sylie said:


> Hi  it's looking really good. I do have a couple of thoughts if you are open to them. You seem to have very steep angles, the ramp leading to the nest boxes is very steep, they may have problems going up that, it's only slightly angled, otherwise, it appears to be almost straight up and down, and they may end up just jumping down to avoid the awkward downslope there. Also, the roosts are very steep, they will poop on each other all night long and may also have issues getting up to a higher rung. I do love the fact that you made them 2x4's and put them in on the flat side, that's fantastic, perfect


Thanks Sylie.

I agree and had concerns about them being too steep when I was putting up the Ramp and the Roosts. Luckily I used some quality screws so today I will re-cut the angle on the Roosts and re-attach it. Also easy to build another Ramp as I used scrap wood and have some left over.

Appreciate the suggestions!


----------



## Slippy

Sylie said:


> Hi  it's looking really good. I do have a couple of thoughts if you are open to them. You seem to have very steep angles, the ramp leading to the nest boxes is very steep, they may have problems going up that, it's only slightly angled, otherwise, it appears to be almost straight up and down, and they may end up just jumping down to avoid the awkward downslope there. Also, the roosts are very steep, they will poop on each other all night long and may also have issues getting up to a higher rung. I do love the fact that you made them 2x4's and put them in on the flat side, that's fantastic, perfect


I "eased" the angle quite a bit and re-attached the Roost. Much better!

Thanks again!


----------



## robin416

Is it done? Can they move in the moment they're done with the light?

Although now that our temps are hitting their highs they might be good to go before you know it.


----------



## Sylie

The roosts look much better! Did you make a new ramp going to the nest boxes with a lesser angle? You didn't show a picture or mention actually doing it so I'm not sure how it came out, would love to see the adjustment.  You're doing great!


----------



## Slippy

Sylie said:


> The roosts look much better! Did you make a new ramp going to the nest boxes with a lesser angle? You didn't show a picture or mention actually doing it so I'm not sure how it came out, would love to see the adjustment.  You're doing great!


Appreciate the feedback! And yes, I made the new Ramp longer and with a much less angle. I didn't get around to attaching it yesterday, Son1 and Girlfriend came by for lunch and some gun range time!

I hope to get the ramp attached this weekend.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Sylie

You are very welcome


----------



## Slippy

Added a Dust Bath area and built a Ramp in the Chicken Run to access the interior parts of the Chicken House. 









Tomorrow, I'll build some outdoor roosts and fill up the Dust Bath area with a combination of River Sand and some Wood Ash that I saved from our fireplace over the winter.

I'll need to trim out a few places and attach the new ramp inside the coop for the girls to access their nesting boxes but after that we are ready to go! I'm still working on the design for the "Free Range" area in front of the Coop & Run and hope to get that done in the next week or so.

The 4 Chicks are doing great in their Brooder and we can't wait to get them out to their new home in a couple of weeks.


----------



## robin416

No doubt about it, you have an eye for aesthetics. Even the run is eye candy.


----------



## Sylie

This looks great!! Very good job!

Just one thing I want to ask, I love that you built a bath spot and I also love that you are going to use wood ask as well as sand, I just want to make sure that you are not using ash from treated lumber scraps. The chemicals are toxic even after being burned and as the birds thrash around in there tossing it in the air, they will breathe in the chemicals and get them all over their skin. (I'm sure you already knew this but I just wanted to check  )


----------



## Slippy

Sylie said:


> This looks great!! Very good job!
> 
> Just one thing I want to ask, I love that you built a bath spot and I also love that you are going to use wood ask as well as sand, I just want to make sure that you are not using ash from treated lumber scraps. The chemicals are toxic even after being burned and as the birds thrash around in there tossing it in the air, they will breathe in the chemicals and get them all over their skin. (I'm sure you already knew this but I just wanted to check  )


Excellent reminder about the toxicity of using treated wood ash.

Rest assured, mine is from oak used in our home fireplace. I save it as an additive for my raised bed gardens but now I'll use some for our chickens.


----------



## Slippy

robin416 said:


> No doubt about it, you have an eye for aesthetics. Even the run is eye candy.


Why thank you very much!

But if you wanted to see some Eye Candy, maybe I'll post a pic of me wearing my tool belt all hot and sweaty from...

Ooops, wrong forum...

Seriously, I appreciate the feedback


----------



## robin416

Even though I have a backup computer now I am so glad I wasn't taken a slurp of coffee before reading that. It would probably have been coming out of my nose I laughed so hard.


----------



## Sylie

Slippy said:


> Excellent reminder about the toxicity of using treated wood ash.
> 
> Rest assured, mine is from oak used in our home fireplace. I save it as an additive for my raised bed gardens but now I'll use some for our chickens.


Awesome! if you really wanted to get all off grid homesteady...you could make soap or preserve a deer hide with it too hahahaha...so many uses from one single resource


----------



## Slippy

Sylie said:


> Awesome! if you really wanted to get all off grid homesteady...you could make soap or preserve a deer hide with it too hahahaha...so many uses from one single resource


10-4
I'm as Off Grid Homesteady as we want to be! And we have a couple of years worth of soap so no reason at this point to make our own soap!


----------



## TomC

I love your build. You are much more detail oriented than I am. 

We should get together and do a photo session together. I mean firefighters do it for calendars. We could do one for a chicken wrangler calendar. I'm not sure we'd sell very many though, and we'd probably be banned from most respectable places, including this forum.


----------



## robin416

TomC said:


> I love your build. You are much more detail oriented than I am.
> 
> We should get together and do a photo session together. I mean firefighters do it for calendars. We could do one for a chicken wrangler calendar. I'm not sure we'd sell very many though, and we'd probably be banned from most respectable places, including this forum.


And probably not for the reason you think.


----------



## Slippy

Started work on the Chicken Courtyard area that will be made up of some Raised Beds in which we will plant some Thorn-less (CORRECTION) BLACKBERRY Bushes, Comfrey, and some Herbs like Lavender, Thyme, Oregano.

I plan on wrapping another layer of Hardware cloth above the Planter Boxes for an extra layer of security when they are free ranging.

PS We still have only 4 chicks! No Chicken Math at Slippy Lodge!


----------



## robin416

There you are, babies have sure grown up from their last photo shoot.

You can't help yourself can you? Continuing to construct visually appealing structures. I see the chairs for those take it easy and just watch the peeps times. 

I have to ask, what did you use for the planters? I'm knocking on the door of having to replace two of mine because of rot. 

Thornless blueberries? I didn't know they had thorns.


----------



## Slippy

robin416 said:


> There you are, babies have sure grown up from their last photo shoot.
> 
> You can't help yourself can you? Continuing to construct visually appealing structures. I see the chairs for those take it easy and just watch the peeps times.
> 
> I have to ask, what did you use for the planters? I'm knocking on the door of having to replace two of mine because of rot.
> 
> Thornless blueberries? I didn't know they had thorns.


Hey Ms Robin and Happy Independence Day!

Yes Ma'am, the Coop and Run Build-Out continues! The planter boxes are made from 2x12 Framing lumber, (un treated) but painted with a primer paint, SunFlower Yellow I believe is the color.

And my mistake BLACKBERRIES! NOT BLUEBERRIES! YES! Blackberries now have a hybrid plant that is thornless and produces berry's! I don't believe the seeds will germinate and produce fruit but a plant will yield you many years of production. At least thats what a buddy of mine says!

The chicks are doing well and they are a wonderful source of education and entertainment. Chicken TV is way better than regular TV but I will admit that I tend to consume an adult beverage or 3 as I watch my Chicken TV! 

One question for you please...I think all of chickens are pullets but can you take a look and confirm? My local feed and seed store admitted to me that his supplier does not always do the best job of separating the cockrells! 

Thanks!


----------



## robin416

And to you and Mrs. Slippy a happy 4th.

I figured it would be untreated since you're planting edibles in it. Was the paint latex or oil base? Got to learn as much as I can while I've got your attention.

I'm not the best when it comes to berry bushes, I had some blueberries in the N. GA mountains. I knew they were thornless but I thought maybe I just bought a thornless variety. 

Watching chicken TV is relaxation time. If that involves an adult beverage during that kick back time, go for it. Mrs. Slippy can always bed you down in the coop if you go past three beverages. 

I can't see them well enough but if you look for any that have a larger comb that seems to be getting some pink or red to it while the others don't, there's your boy.


----------



## Sylie

Slippy said:


> Started work on the Chicken Courtyard area that will be made up of some Raised Beds in which we will plant some Thorn-less (CORRECTION) BLACKBERRY Bushes, Comfrey, and some Herbs like Lavender, Thyme, Oregano.
> 
> I plan on wrapping another layer of Hardware cloth above the Planter Boxes for an extra layer of security when they are free ranging.
> 
> PS We still have only 4 chicks! No Chicken Math at Slippy Lodge!
> View attachment 34006
> View attachment 34008
> View attachment 34010


YET! 4 chickens right now...no one said chicken math attacks instantly, it could be a year down the road, 2 yrs....you never know, it's a sneaky little addiction


----------



## Sylie

BTW, it looks amazing! I think it will be hall of fame worthy.


----------



## Slippy

Sylie said:


> BTW, it looks amazing! I think it will be hall of fame worthy.


Thanks @Sylie


----------



## Slippy

I added a Swing and an outside Roosting "Ladder" in the Chicken Run area. They seem to enjoy it in the evenings but it was too dang hot when I took this picture a few minutes ago. The gals are all in the shade under the coop.


----------



## robin416

Yeah, humans should listen to their birds. Sometimes they're smarter than we are.


----------



## Sylie

So nice! I'm sure when the weather cooperates, they will be all over their new toys. Good Job!


----------



## Slippy

Work and Travel for Work has been kicking my buttocks so I haven't had much time to complete the Chicken Courtyard. The weather has been awesome since the last remnants of hurricane Sally blew through so I took some time and did a little work on the Coop area.

Our hens are doing well, they seem happy and are growing fast. One girl is the biggest and this weekend she started acting a little strange and kept to herself. The others had a blast while I was doing work on the Chicken Courtyard so I treated them to some watermelon and the "broody acting" girl joined in the watermelon party.

Sunny, 75 degrees, blue skys so I poured myself a nice chilled Pinot Grigio to admire my work! Should be finished with the Gate and Sidewalll in the next couple of weeks!

What do we plant in the Raised Bed Planter Boxes????? Suggestions appreciated!

Please enjoy!


----------



## robin416

I thought you had your plants picked out already. I think the thing I'd stay away from is anything that might draw unwanted predators. Not sure you've got bear up that way but if you do, no berries.

I don't know how you keep making that spot better and better but you do. The coop all by itself was wonderful, now the courtyard is going to make it absolutely attention getting.


----------



## Slippy

robin416 said:


> I thought you had your plants picked out already. I think the thing I'd stay away from is anything that might draw unwanted predators. Not sure you've got bear up that way but if you do, no berries.
> 
> I don't know how you keep making that spot better and better but you do. The coop all by itself was wonderful, now the courtyard is going to make it absolutely attention getting.


Thank you @robin416 !!!

No bear up my way, and I've eliminated most of the coyotes. With our dogs, most predators stay away but we are always on high alert.

I'm second guessing some of my earlier choices and now I am thinking Thornless Blackberries for sure and some sort of perennials. Mrs Slippy is way too organic garden minded to understand so I wanted some input. She's a funny gardener!

Beautiful day, I'll say it again!!!! Early Autumn in the South is a reminder why we endure the brutal heat and humidity all summer!


----------



## robin416

Days like this are amazing! I wish we had a whole lot more of them. 

Mrs. Slippy is there. She can see how the sun impacts anything planted there, what is going to need to be watered often. Will the blackberries shade out anything else planted there? That kind of thing.

And are the girls going to have access? Anything you plant there will have to survive them if they choose the planters as a good place to cool off during the high summer heat and humidity.


----------



## Poultry Judge

How's the build going?


----------



## Slippy

Poultry Judge said:


> How's the build going?


Slow! Went out of town to visit Son2 and Daughter In Law and just got back. Don't feel like working today, visiting young married couples is hard work!

Might just do a little Day-Drinkin' today!


----------



## Slippy

Finally had some time this AM to build the final wall of the Chicken Courtyard! Looks pretty good if I say so myself! 
All I have to do now is build the gate and we will have a nice little courtyard to let the girls roam a bit!

Time for an Adult Beverage or 3!


----------



## robin416

At least you know how to reward yourself for attractive work well done.


----------



## Poultry Judge

That is a very nice setup!


----------



## Slippy

Finally built the gate for the Chicken Yard. The girls are happy and its a nice place to watch them explore!


----------



## Poultry Judge

Very nice!


----------



## robin416

Did you ever figure out what to put in the planters?


----------



## Slippy

robin416 said:


> Did you ever figure out what to put in the planters?


Yes ma'am

My plan is;

Thornless Blackberries
Lavender
Comfrey
Oregano 
and in the spring I'll plant some Basil.


----------



## robin416

The chickens should really enjoy some of that. The blackberries might be the only safe thing except for the berries part.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Slippy said:


> Yes ma'am
> 
> My plan is;
> 
> Thornless Blackberries
> Lavender
> Comfrey
> Oregano
> and in the spring I'll plant some Basil.


That should be really nice!


----------

